# S**T really happened.(GRAPHIC IMAGES)



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, I've had some bad luck and managed to get my finger caught between a fast moving door and a brick wall.

This happened.

















It's been 9 days and it's looking much better.









It's not anywhere near as sore any more, and after a week I was finally able to shoot straight.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

*OUCH!!!!!*


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Had the same thing happen to me on a inside door years ago. I ended up haveing my right hand pointer finger split into 3 peices. I hounestly thought it was not looking good for keeping it. But the docter did a great job and I am slinging with it so it all worked out.

Best wishes for a fast recovery.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Mmmm...steak...


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wowwww!! It must have been painful!! 

May you recover well!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I've done similar many times, nothing compared to my other half though. She managed to nearly cut her ring finger off with a sickle, ended up having to have her tendon re tied. I've got pics but I think they may be a bit graphic for this place.

P.S Cut your finger nails :lol:


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Jim Williams said:


> I've done similar many times, nothing compared to my other half though. She managed to nearly cut her ring finger off with a sickle, ended up having to have her tendon re tied. I've got pics but I think they may be a bit graphic for this place.
> 
> P.S Cut your finger nails :lol:


Have done.

At time of pics the finger was still very sore all over and could manage to cut it properly.

All done now though.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

watch where you put your pointy appendages :stickpoke: :rolling:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

So...how hard was it to not bite that flappy bit off after a couple days? Be honest, there's no judgement here...


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> So...how hard was it to not bite that flappy bit off after a couple days? Be honest, there's no judgement here...


Pretty hard not to just ask if I could get it amputated.

I didn't think it'd recover.

I've broken both my arms, and the pain I felt then was nothing compared to when I did this.

I've noticed some lumps formed on the first day, still haven't gone down.....maybe the bone is broken.

Doesn't hurt when I move it though, odd.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

There's far more innervation in the fingers than in the bones of your arms, so it makes sense that it hurts more. It doesn't look broken, as there'd be more swelling than just bumps, & there'd be pain with movement. Did you keep it clean? If there's deep redness around t he perimeter of the wound, or it feels warm/hot to the touch, you may have a slight infection. Does it seem to be healing up well for you?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

There's far more innervation in the fingers than in the bones of your arms, so it makes sense that it hurts more. It doesn't look broken, as there'd be more swelling than just bumps, & there'd be pain with movement. Did you keep it clean? If there's deep redness around t he perimeter of the wound, or it feels warm/hot to the touch, you may have a slight infection. Does it seem to be healing up well for you?


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> There's far more innervation in the fingers than in the bones of your arms, so it makes sense that it hurts more. It doesn't look broken, as there'd be more swelling than just bumps, & there'd be pain with movement. Did you keep it clean? If there's deep redness around t he perimeter of the wound, or it feels warm/hot to the touch, you may have a slight infection. Does it seem to be healing up well for you?


It's healing well, I cleaned it at least once every 2 hours for the first day.

Cleaned it upon changing bandages till it was no longer bleeding.

No redness or difference in temperature from the rest of my finger.

Bumps are a but tender, but my guess is maybe a small pocket of trapped antibody?

Cool thing about it is the skin is beginning to become firmer, almost scaly to the touch.

Guess it'll scab and be fixed in a few weeks, I bet it'll scar up real nice.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good possibility those bumps are forming scar tissue. Glad you cleaned it well, can't tell you how many times I've seen relatively minor injuries turn into grizzly looking scars with numbness for long periods just because their "owners" didn't want to endure the cleaning process...


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Oooooo that's a bad one , we stayed in a caravan last year in north Wales right by the beach. I closed the door on my 2 year old boys thumb and it looked similar to that! I have never drove so fast to a&e (15 miles ) I was shaking thinking I had severed his tiny digit! Luckily after a decent clean up and an injection we were home at the van just hours after , he still has the bruised nail today!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...


luxor5 said:


> Oooooo that's a bad one , we stayed in a caravan last year in north Wales right by the beach. I closed the door on my 2 year old boys thumb and it looked similar to that! I have never drove so fast to a&e (15 miles ) I was shaking thinking I had severed his tiny digit! Luckily after a decent clean up and an injection we were home at the van just hours after , he still has the bruised nail today!!


& you'll feel like a jerk for years to come...I accidentally honked my daughter's head on the ceiling whilst holding her out going down the stairs. It wasn't hard at all, but she cried & cried (must've been when she was about 6mos old or so). 8 year's later, I still feel awful


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Good possibility those bumps are forming scar tissue. Glad you cleaned it well, can't tell you how many times I've seen relatively minor injuries turn into grizzly looking scars with numbness for long periods just because their "owners" didn't want to endure the cleaning process...


Oh it was agony cleaning it, but I've seen infections in cuts and ultimately cleaning would be far less painful in the long run.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

You got that right guy...


----------

